# Red tailed hawk!



## Gabbee15 (Jan 8, 2015)

I am scared. I pulled into the driveway last nite after work and there was a huge hawk landing on my roof. Luckily the pups were not out. But they easily could've been! We live on a small pond, we have rabbits, chipmunks and squirrels in our yard. All Hawk food!! My Lily is 8.5 lbs so I think she will be ok. But Rosie is only 4.5 lbs. we usually just let them out on their own. I guess that will be changing! Now if I can get my husband and niece on board I will be able to breathe easier. Does anyone know of any deterrent that could help.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

We have them here in Ohio. Here's a big one that was on my fence.


----------



## Gabbee15 (Jan 8, 2015)

That looks like it! I tried to get a picture with my cell but he flew off. Sounds like Liky is in trouble too. I am so scared. I'm thinking about bringing out a rake with me. Because I have heard they will swoop down even with a human in the yard. Happened to a friend. Luckily she had a rake and scared him away. That sounds like our best bet. I am also going to read about their eating and hunting habits.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

We had a neighbor who had their Shi Tzu taken by a large bird years ago...guessing our resident owl, he's pretty huge but we don't often see him anymore. Always better to keep them inside and safe. I'd take them out on a leash and maybe work on pad training? or maybe an enclosed run?


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

Scary!:smpullhair:
Thankfully I don't have to worry about birds of prey...just ground predators/scavengers (possums, raccoons, and skunks).

Just curious, would something like a moving scarecrow scare off those hawks?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

lydiatug said:


> We had a neighbor who had their Shi Tzu taken by a large bird years ago...guessing our resident owl, he's pretty huge but we don't often see him anymore. Always better to keep them inside and safe. I'd take them out on a leash and maybe work on pad training? or maybe an enclosed run?


We take ours out on the leash, when they fenced in area was wider, now that it's narrower and almost completely under the soffits, it's pretty tough for them to swoop in now.. One tried and crashed into the gutters and landed on the roof,stunned, he took off and didn't try again.. 
We don't see them close to the house, except in fall and winter when the fields are being cleared..
We build an enclosed covered potty area for them in winter, keeps them out of the weather and out of danger from swooping big birds..

If you live in Florida or where ever they have Everglades Kites, even though small they can kill your fluffs..They're small,(kinda look like small white with black wing tipped sea gulls) they don't carry off prey, they dive bomb it, knock it over, leaving it on the ground...gut as much as they can before being run off by a scavenger..
A bird of prey doesn't have to carry your fluff off to be dangerous..


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

That's really scary, better be safe then sorry


----------



## Gabbee15 (Jan 8, 2015)

Thank you for the advice. I'm trying the pee pads again because I have some still but I can't leave Rosie alone with them cause she wants to tear it up. So that's a challenge. :-/
I have a covered patio but I am not sure I can get them to go exclusively there. Especially when they are used to going on the grass. Maybe I can consider the piddle place


----------



## Gabbee15 (Jan 8, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Scary!:smpullhair:
> Thankfully I don't have to worry about birds of prey...just ground predators/scavengers (possums, raccoons, and skunks).
> 
> Just curious, would something like a moving scarecrow scare off those hawks?


 Thanks for the info. We might just try this. Can't hurt right.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Also try the cloth pads---they can't rip them up & you can wash & reuse them. We are in the US in MD until tomorrow & my DD saw a coyote the other night & there is a circling hawk who is very near the hotel where we are staying. We only are taking Kitzi out as it is easier to watch just one & Lisi prefers the pads anyhow. 
We had a hawk in TX that stalked us & swooped low once. DH carried a 5 iron golf club & got pretty wild w/it. I was afraid to walk the pups alone.


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

A hungry hawk will get it's food. They don't have to carry it off to lift it high enough to injure it badly and proceed to kill it there and eat actually. Even if you hear it and then go running out you would have a severely injured dog. DON"T let them out alone. I live in eagle country. My dog will never be outside without me right there with her.


----------



## Gabbee15 (Jan 8, 2015)

edelweiss said:


> Also try the cloth pads---they can't rip them up & you can wash & reuse them. We are in the US in MD until tomorrow & my DD saw a coyote the other night & there is a circling hawk who is very near the hotel where we are staying. We only are taking Kitzi out as it is easier to watch just one & Lisi prefers the pads anyhow.
> We had a hawk in TX that stalked us & swooped low once. DH carried a 5 iron golf club & got pretty wild w/it. I was afraid to walk the pups alone.


Great idea. Thank you so much. Winter is coming. And my 30 year old niece just moved in with us and she does not know the dogs cues. And with extra commotion in the house we have had some accidents because we are preoccupied.


----------



## Gabbee15 (Jan 8, 2015)

glo77 said:


> A hungry hawk will get it's food. They don't have to carry it off to lift it high enough to injure it badly and proceed to kill it there and eat actually. Even if you hear it and then go running out you would have a severely injured dog. DON"T let them out alone. I live in eagle country. My dog will never be outside without me right there with her.


You are right The dogs have been going outside all summer. But we had a false sense of security. I will be right with them. Let the hawks have the chippys and bunnies as nature allows. I will be watching the fluffs.


----------



## Gabbee15 (Jan 8, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Scary!:smpullhair:
> Thankfully I don't have to worry about birds of prey...just ground predators/scavengers (possums, raccoons, and skunks).
> 
> Just curious, would something like a moving scarecrow scare off those hawks?


This is a good idea. I could put one on my roof. So my dogs can't see it


----------



## LilSuz (Oct 18, 2015)

Gabbee15 said:


> Thank you for the advice. I'm trying the pee pads again because I have some still but I can't leave Rosie alone with them cause she wants to tear it up. So that's a challenge. :-/
> I have a covered patio but I am not sure I can get them to go exclusively there. Especially when they are used to going on the grass. Maybe I can consider the piddle place


 I have pee pads in a plastic tray which has a plastic grid over the top. I had one in Brazil, worked great, and now I bought one from England. I know they have them in the States too.


----------



## Gabbee15 (Jan 8, 2015)

LilSuz said:


> I have pee pads in a plastic tray which has a plastic grid over the top. I had one in Brazil, worked great, and now I bought one from England. I know they have them in the States too.


Thank you that would work but I have never seen them here. I will check it out


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Last week we were watching TV and saw this big guy swoop down right in front of our patio from our roof and took a mouse or vole up to our fence to enjoy his dinner. The wingspan was enormous! We don't let the pups out unsupervised!


----------



## Gabbee15 (Jan 8, 2015)

CorkieYorkie said:


> Last week we were watching TV and saw this big guy swoop down right in front of our patio from our roof and took a mouse or vole up to our fence to enjoy his dinner. The wingspan was enormous! We don't let the pups out unsupervised!


Oh boy. I am right there with ya! I scan the trees


----------

